

Secret court declassifies opinion providing rationale for metadata sharing - 001sky
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/09/secret-court-declassifies-opinion-providing-rationale-for-metadata-sharing/

======
001sky
Direct link is here:
[http://www.uscourts.gov/uscourts/courts/fisc/br13-09-primary...](http://www.uscourts.gov/uscourts/courts/fisc/br13-09-primary-
order.pdf)

